# viper and vines



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

wow, have juts come back from this shop, found it on the shop thread. im from north wales but i have family un in manchester, so thought i would go and have a look at viper and vine,.:mf_dribble: well how impressed am i, the staff are very friendly, and gave me lots of advice on things i needed and stuff that i could use, was really impressed on the outlay of the shop, all animals looks healthy. a water dragon jummped at me lol scare me half to death, 

FANTASTIC SHOP., ( just my opinion) l:lol2:


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

*millenium reptiles*

if any one is ever in bishops stortford in hertfordshire you should deffenatley pay a visit to millenium reptiles in newtown road ive been in there a few times now and the guy there has always been helpfull and has some great stock including some great tree pythans top shop:no1:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

sarah1207 said:


> wow, have juts come back from this shop, found it on the shop thread. im from north wales but i have family un in manchester, so thought i would go and have a look at viper and vine,.:mf_dribble: well how impressed am i, the staff are very friendly, and gave me lots of advice on things i needed and stuff that i could use, was really impressed on the outlay of the shop, all animals looks healthy. a water dragon jummped at me lol scare me half to death,
> 
> FANTASTIC SHOP., ( just my opinion) l:lol2:


There's a fair few people on here who would disagree with you. Sadly were not allowed to say because shop keepers only like to hear the good stuff :whistling2:


----------



## MOz (Nov 20, 2007)

i can only say good things about this shop, good variety of reps housed well and very helpfull staff. i was in there myself today. had to restrain myself from buying the baby crestie on the counter!

cheers
kieran


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

ohhhhhh what time lol might of seen you lol


----------



## rich-88 (Apr 20, 2008)

*millenium reptiles*

does anyone know the name of the bloke that owns it because i think it could be my cousins mates shop. i know he has a reptile shop in bishops stortford. his name is lee


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

got to say viper and vine is the best shop around no matter what the haters say.always spotless vivs,top advice etc


----------

